# Any recommendations please?



## dunnyrail (Oct 26, 2009)

I am getting more and more into Battery Operation and have converted two items of motive power with the Aristo Train Engineer Revoluton 2.4 Battery System. I am really pleased with this, the quality of Control ease of use etc. My conversions are a Locomotion Railcar with Myloco Diesel Sound, the sound of which I am not too enamored with. The other is an LGB Austrian 2095 which has a Brian Jones Sound unit which is great. Problem is I wish to do a Shay and a USA Mallett. For these I need authentic sounds which the MyLoco Sound does not cut the mustard and Brian Jones does not supply. I am aware of the Air Wire System and its ease of use with using DCC Chips (presumably G Scale ones) appears to be a possible way forward, however I really want to maximise my current investment with th Aristo Kit. Are there any other sound systems out there in USA that may cut the mustard with my Aristo kit for my Shay and Unita Mallett?

I am in the UK but have an opportunity to import to UK when a lady of my acquaintance visits USA in the next month or two, so I wish to give her a shopping list so that all the kit will be at her Son's Location when she gets there. I will only be buying Sound Units and More Radio Kit either Aristo or whatever I deam to be best after some ideas from you guys have been researched.

Oh here is a link to a Vid of my 2095 for you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2Ov_w9LGhQ 

JonD


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

First off, Welcome to MLS- A great layout!

There are several other sounds system that work with the Revolution are; Dallee, Phoenix (and if you can find it) Soundtraxx Sierra. The Dallee and Sierra work best with the Revolution- some Phoenix boards need a interface card to get full functionality- see here; http://trainelectronics.com/Revolution_Phoenix_Sound/ 

With, Airwire the choices are the same, but unfortunately the 900mhz band that Airwire uses is illegal in here the UK. 

Hopefully others with comment further. 

Alec.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Actually if you find a SIerra Soundtraxx sound board you will definitely need an adapter board that Aristo sells for a reasonable price. The Soundtraxx board is looking for linear DC voltage, while the Revolution supplies pulse width for control. I have about 6-7 Phoenix boards, of most vintages, and have had no problems with them working with the Revolution. It handles the PWC just fine. If you are using battery power, which it sounds like you are, you can use the P8 Phoenix soundboard which makes the cost quite reasonable.

Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I would certainly concur with Alec, Jon. Welcome. 

And a marvelous layout. 

I think you would be very happy with the Phoenix sound systems. The P8 works very well with the REVOLUTION.

http://www.phoenixsound.com/pdf/P8_Handbook.pdf


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice layout. I would also recommend the P8, but in addition, also purchase the Phoenix computer interface which will allow you to change and customize the sound files.


----------



## dunnyrail (Oct 26, 2009)

Many thanks for your info guys, I have some options to think about now. 


The layout belongs to a Friend, but I am one of the 3 that helped to build it. It is called the Ruschbahn and you will find it on the net with some more pics to look at. The layout is a Swiss based Freelance Railway based in the early 30's in a Canton that does not existin reality 'The Ruschwald". The line is assumed to connect the RHB, MOB and Brunig lines together with the Rack line from Leukerbad the LLB (wimsically known as the LouLou Bahn to all and sundry). This diesel is my take on a Locomotive that they (the LLB) bought from Austria, converted to Metre Gauge and hire out to the Ruschbahn on the Adhesion Lines. Well out of period but its Battery Operation comes in very handy on Operating days when we have them twice monthly. There are Vids of this and my line on my Utube site (dunnyrail).


JonD


----------

